# Anyone own and use a truck with a factory rear facing camera?



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I manage to back into things with a high degree of regularity..so far, just trees.
I love my 2012 F250 except for the mirrors..they are not adequate for the task of plowing commercially. I just can't see enough with them, particularly the windshield mirror, which offers a postage stamp sized view of things that appear to be 4 miles behind the truck.

So, I am thinking the next truck will have the big center dash mounted view screen and the camera...it's got to help, right?

Anyone have one and find it useful?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I have an aftermarket dvd player in dash with reverse camera. I use it often. it is better with the 7" screen. Another thing that saves me from backin into stuff is the reverse sensors.
You could upgrade the factory headunit to one that displays in the screen. Ford sells them or search ebay or a salvage company. I have installed a Ford headunit with camera system in a truck that had the rearview mirror camera display so I know it can be done. The sync system will not work but the camera and everything else will.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

You are the first person I've ever heard of that doesn't like the 08+ ford tow mirrors! Get an aftermarket head unit that should solve your small display problem- if you already have the camera it's a relative straight forward install


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's a couple pix of my camera system. The white blotches on screen are the LED reverse lights under my bumper. 
I can see everything behind me and the very top of my ball for hitching my trailer.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I use my factory installed rear facing camera in my F250 all the time, love the thing! I got it as a "free" option but now owning one I will have to buck up for all new trucks to have this option.


----------



## VIPLandscaping (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to have one on my old truck it worked great for the begining of the storm, but as you continue to drive around the camera lens would get to dirty to see out of. Not sure if they have improved on them yet or not.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

VIPLandscaping;1626628 said:


> I used to have one on my old truck it worked great for the begining of the storm, but as you continue to drive around the camera lens would get to dirty to see out of. Not sure if they have improved on them yet or not.


Anytime I'm out of the truck I just wipe it off with my finger.  I'm usually grabbing a shovel out of the back anyway.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Take some rainx and put 2-3 coats on the lens and you wont have any problems


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The factory back up cameras are awesome but blaming backing into things on the mirrors is funny. How about you turn your neck around and see what's there and be aware of your surrounding. The tree might be a person some day.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

My backup camera is a life saver for plowing driveways, if i didnt have it with this truck im sure my bumper wouldve been smashed already this winter. not to mention you can back up real close to objects for more turning room. oh and hooking up to trailers is a breeze!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

JD Dave;1626770 said:


> The factory back up cameras are awesome but blaming backing into things on the mirrors is funny. How about you turn your neck around and see what's there and be aware of your surrounding. The tree might be a person some day.


I wish I were perfect like you.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

V_Scapes;1626781 said:


> My backup camera is a life saver for plowing driveways, if i didnt have it with this truck im sure my bumper wouldve been smashed already this winter. not to mention you can back up real close to objects for more turning room. oh and hooking up to trailers is a breeze!


If you plow commercially, chances are you backed into something before. Every plow truck I see has a scrape or dent somewhere. Except JD Dave.

I don't know what it is, but the mirrors on my F250 just don't seem to cut it. The side mirrors are OK, but not super. The windshield mirror is useless for plowing.
My truck is an XL, it does not have the electronic gizmos. But my next truck will have the biggest baddest camera and screen combo they make.
Mean time, I think I will try to find some aftermarket nirrow like the school bus drivers use, something that doesn't have the "objects are closer than they appear" thing going on.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Easy on Dave. He gives wise advice. I have banged into more than I care to admit to in my 40 plus years of residential and commercial snow plowing. Generally always happens when I choose not to turn and look look behind me and rely only on the mirrors.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Buswell Forest;1626810 said:


> If you plow commercially, chances are you backed into something before. Every plow truck I see has a scrape or dent somewhere. Except JD Dave.
> 
> I don't know what it is, but the mirrors on my F250 just don't seem to cut it. The side mirrors are OK, but not super. The windshield mirror is useless for plowing.
> My truck is an XL, it does not have the electronic gizmos. But my next truck will have the biggest baddest camera and screen combo they make.
> Mean time, I think I will try to find some aftermarket nirrow like the school bus drivers use, something that doesn't have the "objects are closer than they appear" thing going on.


Like I said things happen but if you have no salter in the back of your truck why aren't you turning your neck. I can honestly say I've never used the rear view mirror when backing up. I look over my shoulder and use my side mirrors. I'm giving you some advice, take it for what it's worth. When I train guys to plow or run farm machinery I tell them your neck better be sore after your first day or night or your not looking back enough.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The design of the seats make it very difficult to turn around and look like that. I have tried, believe me. I wish it had the one piece bench seat like my old 1969 F250 had.
I run a grapple skidder, looking back while going backwards is what I do all day when I am not plowing snow.
I will be removing the head rests from the middle and passenger side when plowing from now on, that is a good start.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1626810 said:


> If you plow commercially, chances are you backed into something before. Every plow truck I see has a scrape or dent somewhere. Except JD Dave.
> 
> .


Only thing ive backed into was a pear tree with my mason dump a couple years ago which doesnt matter cause of the dump tailgate. Honestly ive never backed into anything with my pickup, dont plan on it either cause i dont plow like an *******.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

My factory backup camera shows up in the left 1/3 of my rear view mirror. It's more of a distraction then helpful when i'm plowing.
I'll like it for lining up my trailer tho.


----------

